# The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (aka skinned knuckle fest )



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Right, the game begins.............
All ancillaries disconnected, exhaust removed, driveshafts out, front and rear engine mounts removed, side mount bolts loosened, that can mean only one thing right?
Yup, it's engine hoiking time.....
































Oh yeah, here's me looking badass........








But the big question is where to put it? The engine is scrap, the clutch is scrap, the tranny is scrap........ HEY! Why not stick itin the red rocco that's going for scrap tomorrow???
























So, that out of the way, tonight only gave me enough time to give the engine bay a bit of a clean, although it'll need some more tomorrow. I STILL haven't cleaned up the tranny, but I really do want to do it before it goes in, because I'll never do it when it's in the engine bay.








I have some other goodies to go in the engine bay too, which I've been saving for years, for the right project, so I'll fish those out tomorrow too. 
Hopefully the engine will be bolted in place by early afternoon, and then the downpipe can begin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: This is a rough list of the things to be done..
1, wire in the ECU, associated relays etc
2, fit the engine in the hole
3, Make a downpipe 
4, fit the exhaust system (I'm borrowing Elly's 2.5" stainless TT system with Borla)
5, Plumb in the various coolant hoses
6, make fuel lines front to rear
7, install mk2 Scirocco lift pump in the Carb mk1 fuel tank, and hook up to the Polo fuel pump (they're small, easy to plumb in, I have 3 kicking around, and they're good for 200hp)
8, make the intercooler pipework, and the air inlet pipework
9, Fit the intercooler itself
10, Fit the late mk2 Scirocco bearing carriers
11, Fit the brakes from the mk2 (although these will be upgraded further in the future
12, Fit the powdercoated brake cross linkage I've had stashed away for a while
13, Fit the Passat brake booster, and Audi alloy 22mm master cyl, inc hooking up the brake lines
Not much then.........










_Modified by polov8 at 11:25 PM 5-4-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*








The red Scala is going ot the boneyard?

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:52 PM 5-4-2007_


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
Oh yeah, here's me looking badass........


_**still wating for pic**_








Good luck dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (-camber)*

That car is going to look SO good sitting in my garage when you are finished.








Go *Fl*andy!!!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (-camber)*

Careful Chuck or he'll step on you.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*

Andy that engine bay is filthy...I am ashamed of you. And I can't believe you put that poor, tired old engine in the back of that tired, old red car without cleaning/plating/spit polishing it first. You will detail old red before she goes to the scrapyard won't you man?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (petebee)*

GO! GO! GO!!!!!!!
oh. and may I please have that alternator bracket? I really need a non-AC 8v alt bracket....
GO! GO! GO!!!!!!!
you badass brit.


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (Michael Bee)*

Andy, can I live with you. I found a lot jobs I qualify for but they're all in London. I figure your country is the size of like...Oregon or something...I don't care.
But I can commute.


----------



## GTiRacer53 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (Michael Bee)*

..that red 'rocco isn't going to the yard with the sweet interior still in it, is it? Someone has got to want those bits, and the taillights/trim if they're still in good shape!
Oh yeah.. more pics of the Mk1! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (GTiRacer53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_







The red Scala is going ot the boneyard?
















Yup, it came FROM the junkyard, and thus the circle of life is complete, as it returns from whence it came, minus the Euro bits

_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_Andy, can I live with you. I found a lot jobs I qualify for but they're all in London. I figure your country is the size of like...Oregon or something...I don't care.
But I can commute.









Of course you can live here, it's a fair commute, but a guy as nuts as you would do it for sure!

_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_GO! GO! GO!!!!!!!
oh. and may I please have that alternator bracket? I really need a non-AC 8v alt bracket....
GO! GO! GO!!!!!!!
you badass brit.

You may have my alt bracket http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_Andy that engine bay is filthy...I am ashamed of you. And I can't believe you put that poor, tired old engine in the back of that tired, old red car without cleaning/plating/spit polishing it first. You will detail old red before she goes to the scrapyard won't you man?









I decided to go with an authetic "aged" look with the red car, which I feel is very effective........









_Quote, originally posted by *GTiRacer53* »_..that red 'rocco isn't going to the yard with the sweet interior still in it, is it? Someone has got to want those bits, and the taillights/trim if they're still in good shape!
Oh yeah.. more pics of the Mk1! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The interior in the mk2 is pretty much trashed. the passenger seat is being saved for Daun tho








More pics tomorrow........


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Oh yeah, here's me looking badass........










Oi! This 'ere is me old motor an'me engine lift! 
How does elly feel that you'r giving mona this treatment? WIll this upset the power structure in the house? 
Ummm.... are the taillights on the scala worth saving? Dibs if they are!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
Oh yeah, here's me looking badass........









_Modified by polov8 at 11:25 PM 5-4-2007_


I'm sorry Andy but I just can't see you as a badass.


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

I'm sorry Andy but I just can't see you as a badass.


How about now?


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_
How about now?


Even less so now


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (LubsDaDubs)*

Looking good, but it's 0630 am over there now...GET MOVIN' !!


----------



## Fleischwagen (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (Falcor)*

This should be a reality TV show!


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome job, when your done can you put one in my car?


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
But the big question is where to put it? The engine is scrap, the clutch is scrap, the tranny is scrap........ HEY! Why not stick itin the red rocco that's going for scrap tomorrow???










Ahhh, kinda know your busy, but the deal was the TSW wheels and complete wiring from the red car yes ???
Lemme know if the plan has changed...


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (roccodingo)*

Darn you Grant...I also wanted the wiring from Carla....


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Oi! This 'ere is me old motor an'me engine lift! 
How does elly feel that you'r giving mona this treatment? WIll this upset the power structure in the house? 
Ummm.... are the taillights on the scala worth saving? Dibs if they are!

Perfect accent! NOT








The tail lights are cracked, and semi aquatic inside http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *roccodingo* »_Ahhh, kinda know your busy, but the deal was the TSW wheels and complete wiring from the red car yes ???
Lemme know if the plan has changed...









The wheels are safe, the wiring, less safe, but there are plenty of alternative looms I can get for you









_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_Darn you Grant...I also wanted the wiring from Carla....
















Nobody's havint the wiring, it's had an all sorts of hack jobs done to it in the past, the engine bay wiring is a real mess, and I errr, need some of it


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*









Ha ha. Andy has fooled you all. Not only is he doing a 1.8T swap in the Mk1. He's also making the Scala into a Bi-motor at the same time.
And for an encore he will be formulating a procedure to turn rats milk into high octane fuel.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (Dr Dub UK)*

Today between 9 am amd 1 pm I have:
Mounted the flywheel and clutch.
Mounted gearbox to engine.
Put engine and gearbox back in the car.
Taken the gearbox mount out for fitment of the clutch cable.
Made a bracket for the clutch cable, welded said bracket onto the gearbox mount.
Repainted the gearboxmount.
Put a new rubber sleve onto the clutch arm.
Voilá, I have a working clutch !!
(I also swapped all the senders from the old oilfilterhead to the new one)
How far have you come ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_
How about now?

Andy is the Scirocco forum's Enzodude.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Andy is the Scirocco forum's Enzodude.


what about chain dude and saturn lady?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_How about now?

you need a patch o'er one eye and a few scars.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_
what about chain dude and saturn lady?

Tell me about.
Wait. If I pan up and to the left _juuuuuust _a little bit...








I knew _something _was fishy. Did you hoist need some more juice?


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (scirocco*joe)*

^


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (kenny_blankenship)*


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
The wheels are safe, the wiring, less safe, but there are plenty of alternative looms I can get for you










Cool, Thanks Andy, so I wanna know how is yer mum going to recognise her house once the red car is gone















lemme know about the blue seat parts also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Grant, this guy is 5 mins from me if you need anything
http://www.sciroccoregister.co...10230


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_
How about now?









Lol!! Englandcestershire rocks








Go Andy ra ra ra!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (MikkiJayne)*

Well, today did not go as planned.......








Started out good, I got the scrap man round to get rid of the remains of the red mk2 , although when you have one car suspended over your other car, it does begin to worry you a little!































I then had to go out to get some supplies, which ended up taking 3 times longer than it should due to one shop not now stocking stainless mig wire, and then having to go somewhere completely different and out of my way to get some, only to find when i got home it was packaged wrong and was in fact mild steel!







That meant going all the way back to swap it, wasting more damned time. The mig wire is for the downpipe btw.
Then, the super nice powdercoated brake cross linkage (further details on that to be found on the 20v storm build thread







) turned out to be from a mk1 golf, and so i had to hack a chunk off my old linkage and weld it to this one, then touch it up with black paint. More time wasted.....








But it went in, and so did the brake servo and master cylinder: 








The bay is nice and clean, and ready for the engine first thing tomorrow, then it's the huge great big hook up session! Fun
Will it drive on Tuesday? no idea


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*

poor poor scala


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (206vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *206vw* »_poor poor scala









It breaks my heart too to see arust free shell going away like that








On a different subject, keep up the good work on the MKI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

All kidding aside guys, if Andy says it's done it's done. You should appreciate that he knows what is worth saving and what is not.








****ING CRUSH IT!


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
Then, the super nice powdercoated brake cross linkage (further details on that to be found on the 20v storm build thread







) turned out to be from a mk1 golf, and so i had to hack a chunk off my old linkage and weld it to this one, then touch it up with black paint. More time wasted.....








But it went in, and so did the brake servo and master cylinder: 

Will it drive on Tuesday? no idea









Yeah, that golf brake set up has subtle differences.. 
So is anyone running a book for a tuesday drive ??? 
$5 bucks says it'll be driveable.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

If you brits would only learn what side to drive on then you wouldn't need that thing.








Just f'ing with you. We got a lot of brits here on my FOB. Bastards get to walk around with shaggy hair, huge side burns, and rolled up sleeves. I'm so damn jealous.
Good work on the car btw, hope it gets done in time.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_It breaks my heart too to see arust free shell going away like that








On a different subject, keep up the good work on the MKI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ok, well lemme explain:
I bought the car FROM the junkyard, and drove it around for a year. I replaced all the suspension as it was fooked, the clutch was slipping, the engine leaked oil for England, and the fuel tank leaked if it was more than half full. All fixable, but annoying, and time consuming. 
both doors had terminal rot in them, the front end had taken a whack at some point, and the tailgate was rusty under the back edge. 
when i was stripping her, one of the studs for the A-arm snapped off, and that was it, I ain't fixing her! So I stripped the rest of the good bits. Oh and has anyone had a passenger side (drivers here but you know what I mean) engine mount through-bolt seize in the mount? Made it impossible to remove the engine, so I left it hangine while I took the tranny out.
Back ou tto work......


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*

Thanks for the details. Viewed from this angle...
My comment was not a criticism , just an observation.
Can't wait to see the 20vt done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DutchVDub* »_If you brits would only learn what side to drive on then you wouldn't need that thing.










ROFL. For the life of me, I couldn't figure out what that piece was! No wonder I don't have one on my car.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (RoccoRacer)*

I swear that my post is the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth, so help me Paul.








Sunday:  
Day started badly, I woke up with a banging headache, and really did not feel like doing anything, so I took what I could find in the medicine cabinet, went back to bed for 30 mins, and then got up and to work








First job is degreasing, cleaning, and paintint the tranny, which I have to say I frickin hate! Damned things always take too much time, and never look as good as they could, but here's the end result, a bit too silver for my liking, but meh, I'll live with it!








I like to drop the engine in from above, slide the tranny in from below, then mate them up in the bay. It seems less likely to make a mess of the engine bay than lowering the lot in from above, and doesn't need the car miles in the air which is what's needed to slide the lot in from underneath. Here's the engine now in the bay, and supported on the one mount a block of wood, and a jack:








Tranny was slipped in from below, lifted into place, and bolted up. 
















The downpipe isn't going to be much fun, it has to imediately avoid the shift mechanism, the block, and later a drive shaft. meh, I'll ignore it for now and hope it makes itself over night
















Decided to work on a few coolant hoses and cables, so here's the state of play right now:








Oh yeah, cos I have two 20v'd mk1's now
















More tomorrow


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (roccodingo)*

DAYM!








I go to the Atlanta Aquarium for the day with the Old Folk Cuban Brigade to see the Whalesharks, and you get an entire ENGINE installed!
Cracking Job, Flandy!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (My Old Roc)*

He's not out of the woods yet.








Although I must admit, if the exhaust doesn't bite him in the ass he is pretty much golden. Pretty insane swap for a weekend, huh?


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*

Nice one Andy! I'd bet you'd be done by now if you hadn't stopped to take pictures (because we know each pic came with a frosty





















)
What engine code/valvecover is that?


----------



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (polov8)*

Sorry bud, but this is just too ghey... An engine hoist? IN A DUB SWAP?!??! Man alive, and I thought I saw it all. Didn't we swap motors in LA with a floor jack and blocks of wood? What is the world coming to?
Oh yeah, whats the word on the ABF?








Good job my across the pond brutha from anotha mutha..








I'm posting from Allys laptop, this is GLi_Luva.










_Modified by 1bd81roccoS at 8:42 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

bump


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (d-bot)*

Looking good, hope you get alot done today.








(and I want more pictures of your cooling hose routing cuase I havn't gotten asfar as thinking of how to solve mine yet so I'll just copy you.)


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

GOOD LORD! lol! you are a crazy moefoe andy...







all this for a DD, did you ever freakin finish the other 1.8T scirocco yet dang it?! haha


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_Looking good, hope you get alot done today. 

Hope the weather is better than it is down here


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (mr.brown)*

So what's the latest since the weekend is now over??


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah, its Tuesday already. What happened? Hopefully you're just too busy driving it around to get back to us.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*

I talked to Andy yesterday and things was not going as he had planned. Mother nature and Mr Murphy joined forces and temporarily halted his heroic mission....


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*

I guess I'm not the only night owl on the 'tex stateside


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

Ok I'm jus going to say what everyone's already thinking, Where are the pictures ????!! 
We're scirocco addicts, starting a thread like this and then not updating is likely to have consequences...


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap ([email protected])*

You ALREADY have a red scrap car! (oh you mean the udder one!)
What! MYSHELL won't look good in your garage??????


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

although I commend the effort on the 3 day job, I am not the least surprside you didn't finish. So much damn fabbing to do. But am glad you are doing it, and posting pics... Keep us updated! Go Andy!!!!!! Your cars rule...


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (roccodingo)*

*nice job andy! * Question?...in some of the pictures I see some wet stuff.
Is that rain? In England?? NAH!
I wouldn't know...I live in a desert!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (sciroccohal)*

The much awaited update:
Ok, so it still doesn't run, the weather has been crap, there have been several unforseen, and damn annoying things happen which have cost time, and my Dad has leant me his car until it's done, so the pressure is off.
I wish I had some pictures, but there isn't a great deal that they'd show right now. Yesterday was a very stop start sort of day, as as I'd get an hour of work done, then it'd rain so I'd have to clear everything into the garage, then it'd stop, I'd move back out, and then spend 20 minutes loooking for the one tool I needed!








I spent a while messing with the AEB fuel rail, bending the inlet/outlets, and figuring where to route the pipes etc, then I just got frustrated, so she'll be borrowing the rail off the Storm. The intake manifold is mounted, but I need to make a support for it, like it should have, otherwise it can stress the bolts and cause failure. I have the intercooler pipework figured out, but the IVECO intercooler I was going to use turned out not to be suitable, so I need to get a replacement. I'll run a straight tube and lay off the boost until I do sort it.








I swapped the bearing carriers for the ones off the scala today, along with the A-arms, which had new bushes about a year ago, and ball joints etc. I also swapped the brakes for the vented discs off the scala, along with the matching calipers and braided hoses. These are only 239mm, and will be upgraded to 280 as soon as I have made caliper adapters for the G60 calipers I have. But not for a while.
Next Job is going to be the fuel lines and pumps, which shouldn't be too major a job, then I'll do the wiring, and see if it fires up. Only then will I do the downpipe, as until it fires, there's little point. 
Pics to follow, but not tonight


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Can we trade jobs?


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the set-backs. Good luck with it old chap.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*

Hang in there Andy!
It's a huge mouthful to chew so it'll take some time, but I've seen your work and I know it's going to come out looking and driving great!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_Hang in there Andy!
It's a huge mouthful to chew so it'll take some time, but I've seen your work and I know it's going to come out looking and driving great!









Not to mention you have a beast right next to it!! Keep it rockin' Andy


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (d-bot)*

Thanks guys, the original 3 day plan was "optimistic" but I had to push for it. As it is, there's potential for it to start up at the weekend, when the fuel system get's made and fited, and I get started on the wiring.
I already know what connects to what, I just have to instal a fuel pump relay, and power relay for the inj/coils, and then hook up about 9 other wires for assorted gauges.


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*

What computer are you running with the 1.8t Andy? 
Even if you do this install in 3 weeks you will beat my 2 year build.










_Modified by vwoldschoolyild at 10:41 AM 5-10-2007_


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (vwoldschoolyild)*

here is a







for your efforts so far and hoping for a smooth finish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (vwoldschoolyild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwoldschoolyild* »_What computer are you running with the 1.8t Andy? 
Even if you do this install in 3 weeks you will beat my 2 year build.









Don't beat yourself up Yild! I'm going to beat my own 2 1/2 year build aswell!








ECU is the original Audi A4 one. Being from '95 it has no imobiliser (or so I have been lead to believe!) so it sould be straightforward enough. The hardest part of the wiring was removing the dense foam sh*t that it runs inside along the back of the engine bay! Evil stuff








I'm hoping it won't pee with rain today, yesterday it was fine all day while I was at work, then started raining on the way home, and by the time i got home it was a washout! Times like this I wish i was in Cali!








I would like to extend a huge thanks to J Daniel for helping me out with the downpipe. I worked out a routing, but needed a tighter bend than the ones I have, but he had a 1/4 of a donut leftover. many














to you Dan


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

Glad to hear she's coming along.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
but he had a 1/4 of a donut leftover. many














to you Dan









Seems strange to be shipping donuts to the UK.








It's on the way Andy.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Seems strange to be shipping donuts to the UK.








It's on the way Andy.

Now if I could only get someone in Germany to ship me a kringle...


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (roccodingo)*

progress today!
Set to the intercooler pipes, and have them pretty much sorted already!
From the turbo, we go straight into a reinforced rubber boost pipe from an A2 Golf GTD, which gets us to the gap between the head and the brake booster:
















From there we go into an Alloy pipe from a Saab 9000 turbo which goes down as far as the clutch cable, where I chopped out a small section with a recirculator valve outlet. This was partly to get rid of the outlet, and partly to rotate it a little for a better fit. It then goes out to the end of the radiator, and around it with a rubber 90 degree from a Ford Focus TDCi:
























there will then be an intercooler, which may have to be custom made, but if so, I'll get a core from something, and make up end tanks to suit, before getting them TIG'd up:








The next pipe is from a Volvo 740 turbo (coulda been a 940, I forget) and goes perfectly from the intercooler (when it exists) under the headlamp socket, around and over the chassis leg, and straight into the throttle body at the perfect angle, via a silicone flexi left over from Elly







:
















So ther you go, I now have to get th eintake pipe made up. That has to house the air flow meter, so isn't so straight forward, but I'm sure I have enough materials, and have a K&N cone filter I got at a bargain price several years ago, that's been waiting for the right project!
Here's the bay so far:
















More tomorrow










_Modified by polov8 at 12:25 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*

*Speechless*


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*

You're killling me here Andy!
There I am making up custom tubing from $50 u-bends and you're picking up parts from the junkyard that look just as good!








Nice looking job man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Longest speedo cable EVAR!!


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_Longest speedo cable EVAR!!

















speaking of, where can one buy those??


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

England









...or just donate to the polov8 fund and he'll bring you one in a couple months.


----------



## I heart beavers (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (-camber)*

holy crap andy


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (85roccoZ400)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome progress there Andy !!!


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*

Looking good Andy, you should catalogue the source of all these tubes and bends etc for future reference..









_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_Longest speedo cable EVAR!!









Dont think you can buy them Charles, had to purchase RHD Mk 2 cables ( plastic speedo clip) and get the ends changed last time i needed one..only another $40 on top of the cable price...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (roccodingo)*

Your throttle cable goes to the wrong side of the firewall.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Your throttle cable goes to the wrong side of the firewall.









he probably just developed the negatives wrong.


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

damnitt andy, your too good, let me borrow some of your skill


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (power_house)*

Looking great!, not lets get an update on how you've connected your water hoses too....


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

Looking sweet


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

more awesome progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DutchVDub* »_Corrado, the sports coupe that was too fat and too high maintenance to be called Scirocco.









Hah! I ought to rise to that but skinny girls are soo last season








You know what's really slowed Andy down - he'll have been stopping to weld little VW roundels in to all the non-VW parts








Looking fab tho. Any updates?
Mikki x


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

'kin'-ell, mate!
Das go'ah be the bleedin' dog bollocks royite there!
Blimey.



_Modified by My Old Roc at 12:05 PM 5-11-2007_


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*

Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_'kin'-ell, mate!
Das go'ah be the bleedin' dog bollocks royite there!
Blimey.

Too funny!
You've been spending way too much time hanging around English Andy!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_'kin'-ell, mate!
Das go'ah be the bleedin' dog bollocks royite there!
Blimey.


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_Too funny!
You've been spending way too much time hanging around English Andy!
















Nobody talks like this, outside of Mary Poppins......
Anyways, the weather has really been screwing things up the last few days, every time I go out, it looks fine, then 1/2 hour later, i'm putting everything away so it doesn't get wet. I swear if it hadn't been for this, I'd have at least fired it up, even though it wouldn't be driveable without the downpipe. April is supposed to be rainy and crap, but that was sunny and dry, May on the other hand, has sucked big time. Go figure








What i have managed to figure out, is the air inlet pipe to the turbo, including the recirculating blow off valve tubing. 
First part of this was fitting a pipe stub to the pipework to the throttle body. I initially thought this was a steel pipe because it seemed to heavy to be alloy, and was painted, but it is alloy, which meant welding it was out of the question. So I hatched a cunning plan (being english, this was second nature







) and used a peice cut from a coolant hose adapter, that was carefully trimmed, and slid into place from the inside of the pipe, then JB welded. When i sand and paint it, you'll never know it wasn't supposed to be that way:
















A 90 degree section cut from a coolant hose locates the valve in the right place to meet up with the pipe to the inlet pipe:
























This pic shows the available space I have to fit the pipework from the Recirc valve, the air inlet pipe, the air flow meter, and the air filter. to the far left you'll see a 90 degree hose already on the inlet to the turbo, pointing upwards:








This is what I came up with. A short peice of alloy pipe joins the 90 hose on the turbo to a much larger radius 90 degree hose that was somewhere on the Audi I took the engine from, and has an outlet on the iside of its bend, which I connected to a section of plastic pipe that was part of the air injection system on Ellys engine. This came with P-clips already on it, so I riveted it to the cam belt cover to keep everything where I want it. The plastic pipe will then join up to the recirculator valve. It's important when using stock management to NOT use a blow off valve, as the ECU cannot account for the air being vented to atmosphere. It's measured the air coming into the engine via the air flow meter, and if the air going into the cylinders differs, it throws it's toys out of the pram! 
























Anyway, before the larger 90 degree hose is a section cut from the original host to the throttle body. IT was a tight fit onto the air flow meter, but it fit ok, and on the front of the meter is a K&N that I found in the bargain bucket at my local car spares store several years ago!








































So that's where I am right now. I wish I was further, but that's the way it goes. Best laid plans....etc
Currently sat watching the Spanish Grand Prix, and watching the rain outside. Poop. 


_Modified by polov8 at 2:15 PM 5-13-2007_


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

I'm reallt really impressed by you, not to mention envious of how great you make everything look! My engine bay will look like it's made of pinecones and dogbarf by comparison.


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (Falcor)*

damnitt andy, i demand a re-do and this time finish it in a weeken







but seriously, your rapin that thing, you should be done soon


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_ My engine bay will look like it's made of pinecones and dogbarf by comparison.









Nice piece of imagery, Mats!







I also like Flandy's Mary Poppins reference on Andy!
Lookin solid as usual - big guy. Can't wait to see the finished product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

looks great andy, man you are fast even with quality work...sheesh


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (GotKraut)*

I cant wait to see his next thread titled: _*The polov8 5 day Mk-I Racecar build!*_
_Watch and see as Flandy travels stateside and helps build a car from bare metal chassis to a fully painted and functonal race car in 5 days! _








Ohh goodie, I cant wait!










_Modified by Monster8V at 5:03 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

you kind of piss me off. 
only because all your work looks like it came straight out of a VW factory. and most of mine never does... haha
good work. keep it up. can't wait to see some pictures of you driving the thing around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Rockstar* »_you kind of piss me off.

Amen Brother...
WTF ANDY...FINISH THE OTHER ROCCO MAN!


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (Monster8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Monster8V* »_I cant wait to see his next thread titled: _*The polov8 5 day Mk-I Racecar build!*_
_Watch and see as Flandy travels stateside and helps build a car from bare metal chassis to a fully painted and functonal race car in 5 days! _








Ohh goodie, I cant wait!











good lord im all over that thread haha








we need the other andy there too, for time lapse filming purposes and other general entertainment, not to mention to make sure the race car ends up with like 7 or 8 wipers


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Rockstar* »_... only because all your work looks like it came straight out of a VW factory. 

Very nice indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
WTF ANDY...FINISH THE OTHER ROCCO MAN!









I had to build this! The stock motor craped out on me big style! I need this super turbo 20v car for reliable daily transport! 
Honest








Last few days have been useless, the weather means crawling under the car to do the fuel pipework is about as appealing as herpes, and until today, I was without the vital peice for the downpipe, and again, rain, crawling, herpes etc.....








I do now have the 1/4 of a donut i needed for the tight turn out of the turbo to avoid the gear linkage. HUGE thanks to J Daniel for that, much appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
tonight I got a few bits of the downpipe tacked together. The flange is fully welded to the first bend, and the rest is tacked. I was going to weld it all, but I really don't like the MIG welder for that, and a lack of a TIG means I'll get the whole thing tacked together, then take it to a local place that can bck purge it and tig it in exchange for a few ££'s. I don't like not doing it myself, but I'm willing to do it for a propper job. 
I will take pics tomorrow, I din't get a chance tonight before it started to rain again.








I also got a fuel filter, which I'll mount at the back of the car underneath. It's for an A3 golf GTI, and it happens to be plastic, which i like because it's the only stuff that doesn't corrode around here!








Better pictorial update tomorrow








3 days! What was i thinking!


----------



## MK1Scirocco1980 (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

YOU AREN'T DONE YET? JESUS, WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN DOING? STANDING AROUND WITH YOUR THUMB UP YOUR BUTT?


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
Last few days have been useless, the weather means crawling under the car to do the fuel pipework is about as appealing as herpes, and until today, I was without the vital peice for the downpipe, and again, rain, crawling, herpes etc.....










Sounds like your at a work stopage? Pity, seems like a good time to get out here to Socal and help me with my little project!?







bah, I know.








BTW, got the interior stripped and found the drivers seat back has some significant wear in the bolster. Find a good black one (Or get another seat back from a passenger side. er, uh, drivers side where you live.....) and its easy to replace! 
Its all sitting here waitingf for you to send your best girl Andy to get it!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1Scirocco1980)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_ I need this super turbo 20v car for reliable daily transport! 
Honest










Yeah right, like we will believe this










_Quote, originally posted by *MK1Scirocco1980* »_YOU AREN'T DONE YET? JESUS, WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN DOING? STANDING AROUND WITH YOUR THUMB UP YOUR BUTT?









Tough crowd


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (GotKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotKraut* »_
we need the other andy there too, for time lapse filming purposes and other general entertainment, not to mention to make sure the race car ends up with like 7 or 8 wipers









..and a blue headliner!! {zzzing}


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Monster8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Monster8V* »_
......your best girl Andy to get it!









Beg your pardon...........








There BETTER be a COMMA missing in that sentence there, Bub.
_
...*edit...your best girl, Andy, to get it! _


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

I am glad to see you listing all the things that are going wrong, so we all can be prepared we we do this swap


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_
Beg your pardon...........








There BETTER be a COMMA missing in that sentence there, Bub.
_
...*edit...your best girl, Andy, to get it! _



Factually...... I did miss the comma. You, sir, have placed it incorrectly. 
_your best girl Andy, to get it! _
There, thats right! I feel better abut myself now. Thanks!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (206vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *206vw* »_I am glad to see you listing all the things that are going wrong, so we all can be prepared we we do this swap









Yes, next week, I expect EVERYBODY to be doing this swap! Are you listening at the back? Pay attention!















Well, I got the downpipe finished (as finished as it's gonna get by my hand) I'm going to take it to a place tomorrow that will final weld all the joints by TIG, and with it all back purged (filled with inert gas inside) so the insides of the joints will look as (hopefully) good as the outsides. It and the system are all in 2.5" stainless. 
At the end of last night, I'd welded the 1/4 donut supplied by Dan "the man" Bubb (J Daniel), to the Flange supplied by Mats "the Swede" Carlsson (Falcor) such that it pointed towards the firewall, and avoided the gear linkage. Then tacked on one of my 90deg bends such that it pointed downwards and slightly forwards to avoid the steering rack, then another 2 90deg bends to get around and under the rack:
































The result of that was that it was lower than the top of the sway bar (not fitted yet) and towards what is my drivers side a little. To get over to the passenger side, and above the sway bar, I cut another 90 deg bend into 2 45 deg's and roteded them around the cut by 180 deg to make a shallow "S" bend. The last 90deg bend tacked onto the unfinished downpipe was cut along the line visable at its mid point, and the "S" tacked on to bring it up and sideways:
































This was now in a direct line with the Exhaust system, so it was a simple case of tacking a straight tube to the "S", then the flexi (just beyond the sway bar) then another section of tube, with enough to go into the slip joint on the system:
















And that's it, apart from adding an O2 sensor bung! 
It'll get welded tomorrow, and can then be fitted into place, allong with the Techtonics 2.5" stainless sytem with Borla muffler! Easy peasy!


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

the clearance issues for the manifold/downpipe, are they going to be the same for the mk2 chassis? It always seems the 1.8t fits better in the mk2.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (206vw)*

Yeah, these issues will be the same for any and all A1 chassis cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

"The result of that was that it was lower than the top of the sway bar (not fitted yet) and towards what is my drivers side a little."
eh who needs a swaybar? in a 1.8T scirocco theres only one direction you really need to go, straight


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very Nice!


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_"The result of that was that it was lower than the top of the sway bar (not fitted yet) and towards what is my drivers side a little."
eh who needs a swaybar? in a 1.8T scirocco theres only one direction you really need to go, straight










Not true. They can still handle with the best of them. All you need to do is up spring rates and shocks to match for it to work barless. Ill be going to this setup on the race car. Never fear, its doable!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Yes, next week, I expect EVERYBODY to be doing this swap! Are you listening at the back? Pay attention!

















HUH ? Me?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









That is a work of art http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Nice work mang. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (VTEC_EATER_16V)*

Please spell my lastname with a K instead of a C in the future...








And yeah, it's looks good, I'm going to copycat y ou as soon as I get some stainless migwire for the welder.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_Please spell my lastname with a K instead of a C in the future...








And yeah, it's looks good, I'm going to copycat y ou as soon as I get some stainless migwire for the welder.









Sorry Mats! It was late


----------



## Fleischwagen (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*

Wowwwwwwwwwww!!








Such nice work and great sourcing of parts


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (Fleischwagen)*

What? Show you MY stash? Thats like asking fort Knox, "dude, whats the combination"?
Yeah, not gonna happen!


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Beautiful work, dude. Sooo clean. I'll be looking out for pics of the final product (w/final welds). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








You still have some work to do, you need to keep your strength up, here have a


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Monster8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Monster8V* »_What? Show you MY stash? Thats like asking fort Knox, "dude, whats the combination"?
Yeah, not gonna happen!









Is it me? Or did you just post in the wrong thread? (ref: Lets see your piles of rocco parts your hording! 
Maybe you should ease up on the meds there, bud....


----------



## BILLY 1966 (Nov 24, 2006)

top job


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (BILLY 1966)*

Three years and counting for me to find my ultimate coolant hose setup.....3 freakin years!!!!








But you? You and your infinite knowledge of all VW hoses and pipes? Three days!!!! THREE DAYS!!!!!!!








<sigh>
Lookin' good as usual Andy


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

nice work! i love handmade pipe work, its so pretty


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_Three years and counting for me to find my ultimate coolant hose setup.....3 freakin years!!!!








But you? You and your infinite knowledge of all VW hoses and pipes? Three days!!!! THREE DAYS!!!!!!!








<sigh>

Sorry, but when you have a box of hoses as big as mine, these things happen! It's much like the theory that if you have an infinite number of monkeys with typewriters, sooner or later they'll come up with genius! So it is with hoses, but to a marginally lesser extent......









_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_Lookin' good as usual Andy








 
Why thankyou! What you been up to anyway?

_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Rockstar* »_nice work! i love handmade pipe work, its so pretty









Looks even better now it's been finished!








Took it to get TIG'd this morning, which was all done by 11, which was good, since I had to duck out of work to go get it.......but I didn't tell you that, OK?








Got it home, and tried it for size, seems just fine:
































Then I welded on the O2 sensor bung for the ECU. There will be another bung further up, that will be for wideband, but this will have to wait until tomorrow, as I only had the one bung today. Here's what it looks like with the sensor in place:
















The wire for the sensor runs around the rear engine mount, and behind the steering rack, then up behind the brake booster. 
Tomorrow should see the fuel pipework and pumps sorted out!


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

Thing of beauty.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*

This weekend has been ALL about the fuel system. I was hoping to get more done, but guess what! The ****ing weather hindered progress yet again!







Saturday was all, 30 mins of nice but windy, followed by 5-10 mins of torrential rain. Damn it to hell! 
Sunday was good though, dry all day, no wind, and this weird ball of fire looking thing in the sky..... very odd......








Anyway, enough bitching, here's what got done:
First off, Fuel pumps! 
Being a carb'd car, there was no fuel pump other than the mechanical one on the block, so I had to invent something!







What I decided on, having consulted the great box 'o' fuel stuff, was a mk2 Scirocco lift pump/fuel gauge sender assembly mounted in the tank, linked to a mk3 Polo fuel pump (small, easy to get here, and good for over 200hp) and an A3 GTI fuel filter ( I got a champion one cuz it was plastic, so it might not corrode!) Now I could have fitted all the stock injection Scirocco stuff, but it's a pain to find it all, it's usually so rusty that it's missing parts or seized together, and frankly, I couldn't be arsed, so it got the stuff listed, fitted how I wanted it








First things first, the lift pump was fitted in the tank, a job that took a whole 10 minutes:








Next, a bracket combo was made up to mount the filter and pump to the car, in the small space under the drivers side (RHD remember) next to the tank. What I came up with was a late mk2 Scirocco CIS filter bracket, fitted with 2 Nissan Micra fuel filter brackets (they're stainless, and come in handy), 2 rubber mount thingies that held the idle valve on the mk2 Rocco, and then a custom made bracket to bolt to the floor of the car. I'll let the pics do the explaining








































































That done, the simple case of making the main front to rear fuel lines was all that was left. I used some 8mm Stainless tube to make the lines, and can vouch for what a total PITA of a job it is too! they run from the filter along the floor, up through the hole in the front chassis web, behind the steering rack, and then forward, where I jointed them to two sections of nice plastic coated alloy fuel pipes that i salvaged from the A4 when I removed the engine. The alloy is about 10 times easier to bend, and it's no coincidence that when I make the Storms fuel lines, they'll be in Alloy! Anyway, more pics:
















































With that done, I spent the rest of today working out coolant pipes (no mats, I still haven't fully finished







) and took a trip out to the yards for fuel pump wiring, and a coolant reservior bracket. I'm hoping to make a start on the wiring tomorrow evening, and I'll be damned if this thing doesn't run before the weekend!


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

Foken sweet brother. So when are you coming stateside to do mine? I live in Westminster, CO so you'd almost be at home.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*

Looking good Andy, gotta ask one thing though.
When you rotated the turbo inlet, how did you solve the bolts that hold on the inlet to the rest of the turbo?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_Looking good Andy, gotta ask one thing though.
When you rotated the turbo inlet, how did you solve the bolts that hold on the inlet to the rest of the turbo?

when I clocked the turbo, it made the wastegate out of line with the actuator, so I cut the actuator rod, and made an "S" shaped peice out of the same stainless tube I made the fuel pipes out of. I welded this to the actuator, making sure to avoid heat build up, and at the other end, I welded in an M6 bolt so the original nuts and clip could be fitted. 
With the oil drain, coolant return to the block, and the turbo support bracket, it's pretty tight down there, so there seemed to be only one sweet spot. If you do the same, you'll just have to double and tripple check before you comit!


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
when I clocked the turbo, it made the wastegate out of line with the actuator, so I cut the actuator rod, and made an "S" shaped peice out of the same stainless tube I made the fuel pipes out of. I welded this to the actuator, making sure to avoid heat build up, and at the other end, I welded in an M6 bolt so the original nuts and clip could be fitted. 
With the oil drain, coolant return to the block, and the turbo support bracket, it's pretty tight down there, so there seemed to be only one sweet spot. If you do the same, you'll just have to double and tripple check before you comit! 


To bad you don't have pics of that fab. I didn't rotate my turbo because I don't have the same skills that you have Andy. or a welder








The turbo rotation looks perfect.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (vwoldschoolyild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwoldschoolyild* »_To bad you don't have pics of that fab. I didn't rotate my turbo because I don't have the same skills that you have Andy. or a welder








The turbo rotation looks perfect. 

If I hadn't clocked it, you can see from that pic that it'd not only point at the firewall, but also at the brake linkage. yours fits ok doesn't it? How did the hose fit btw?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

Andy are going to use this 3 day weekend coming up (26-28 May) to finish this project?











_Modified by 53BGTX at 11:47 AM 5-22-2007_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Oh god yes! I know this has turned into a month long project, but still, compared to most, a month long 1.8t swap isn't bad right?
On an annoying note, I noticed the MOT (mechanical test covering the whole car required by law) ran out on sunday, so after I finish the swap, I have to get the damn thing tested and passed before I can legally drive it


----------



## chilenoONvw (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

love the treath andy , its being a while since we chat¡¡.. 
can wait to hear storys of these 20v on the road ¡..
just finish readig the post... i eat lunch in the middle it took me like i 5 minutes.. couldn wait to finish it... now my stomch its paying the price.. of fast eating.¡







...
will talk to you soon... 







4 u... ¡..
pd: poor scala that would make a top mk2 here in no scirocco land.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (chilenoONvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chilenoONvw* »_love the treath andy , its being a while since we chat¡¡.. 
can wait to hear storys of these 20v on the road ¡..
just finish readig the post... i eat lunch in the middle it took me like i 5 minutes.. couldn wait to finish it... now my stomch its paying the price.. of fast eating.¡







...
will talk to you soon... 







4 u... ¡..
pd: poor scala that would make a top mk2 here in no scirocco land.

te comiste la casuela muy rapido chilenito!!!


----------



## chilenoONvw (Sep 18, 2005)

si huon al pico q era casuela. ¡¡¡jajajajaja
la cago .. le achuntaste '..
yes "dude" for shure it was "casuela" 
damn , u got it right.


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Oh god yes! I know this has turned into a month long project, but still, compared to most, a month long 1.8t swap isn't bad right?


perhaps laddy, you meant to say, _"The polov8 3 *fortnight* 1.8T mega-swap"_
Rather, if this was how you intended, you still have plenty if time! I bid you good day, sir!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

hahaha!! I say good show Meze!!


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (-camber)*

rhite.... rhite....


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

ooooooooh. Me likey


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

...so basically you got hosed today.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_...so basically you got hosed today.









Ha...and it's nice to see things clean and tidy up to the standards we are accustomed to from Andy


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (petebee)*

Andy, been following this thread with anticipation...great work and great writeup.
Got a question tho'.
With the exhaust so close to the steering rack bushing and the the rubber shift relay ball (or whatever it's called) are you worried about them deteriorating quickly or melting?
I run an aluminum steering rack bushing on Cosmos so I'm pretty sure they are still available somewhere or you could even have one machined, it's a pretty simple design. As far as the shift relay ball you could probably also have that machined or created something similar.
Just curious...Keep up the great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Sirocco at 11:23 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Sirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sirocco* »_
With the exhaust so close to the steering rack bushing and the the rubber shift relay ball (or whatever it's called) are you worried about them deteriorating quickly or melting?










There is a heat sheild protecting that ball. It's the stock one that all cars should have in place, but I couldn't get the DP in and out with it on. 
I am concerned that the heat from the downpipe might affect things down there, most specifically the rubber boot over the steering UJ. If it comes to it, I'lll heat wrap the downpipe, which should help. 
Thanks for all the kind words people







Means alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
Thanks for all the kind words people







Means alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

bah.. get that shed sorted so you can go see the mot man and have at least one _drivable_ 20v car..


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (psykokid)*

This is looking great Andy, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
must have missed that impressive box of hoses you have stashed over there last trip !!!
post a vid of it running when she is done


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (psykokid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psykokid* »_
bah.. get that shed sorted so you can go see the mot man and have at least one _drivable_ 20v car..









Zing!








Brendan


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
If I hadn't clocked it, you can see from that pic that it'd not only point at the firewall, but also at the brake linkage. yours fits ok doesn't it? How did the hose fit btw?


The hose fits great Andy thanks again.
Question. I see your hoses are done. It looks great. How does the breather work and why is there vacume to the intake manifold? Do you have any close up pics I can see?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (vwoldschoolyild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwoldschoolyild* »_The hose fits great Andy thanks again.

Glad to hear it









_Quote, originally posted by *vwoldschoolyild* »_Question. I see your hoses are done. It looks great. How does the breather work and why is there vacume to the intake manifold? Do you have any close up pics I can see?









The breather is un finished at this stage, it comes out of the front of the block and goes to a T shaped rubber connector with a green valve in it. a smaller dia hose comes off that and goes to a stub on the base of the inlet manifold, so when there's vacuum in the manifold oil fumes are drawn into it. the other outlet on the T should go to the PCV valve in the turbo inlet pipe, but that's just a good way of getting oil gunk in the whole turbo/intercooler settup, si I'll run a catch can, but for now, I just want it running.
Other vacuum connections are the one to the brake booster, the fuel pressure regulator, and one to the boost recirc valve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

minor updates tonight, I still haven't gotten into the engine wiring, as I want to spend a whole day on it, instead of an hour or two here and there. I find wiring enjoyable, but only when I'm "in the zone" and tonight, I was somewhat on the outskirts of the zone, and there was a sign on the fence around the zone saying "keep out of the zone, tresspassers will be shot" So i figured I'd refit the intercooler pipework, make the odd bracket, and fill the coolant system. 
Here's the pipe to the intercooler, I made a bracket to hold the top end of it away from the brake booster and heater pipes. It's a fuel filter bracket from a Nissan Micra welded to a peice of stainless:
































Here's some general engine bay shots, now all the stuff is in there:
































And here's the ultimate go faster modification:








More as it happens! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
And here's the ultimate go faster modification:










Excelent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When the world is mine, your death will be quick and painless


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_Three years and counting for me to find my ultimate coolant hose setup.....3 freakin years!!!!









Holy ****...your still alive?!!!!where have you been?
Looking good Andy,but one problem,that crankcase block would be fine if you were using a later style valve cover but since your not then expect to get ALOT of blow by either through the camshaft seals or through the turbo,therefore vent the crankcase either back into the intake system or to a catch can.
when are you doing the wiring?


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap*

So, has it been a fortnight yet?


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (Wizard-of-OD)*

GOT THE CATCH CAN COVERED!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Looking good Andy,but one problem,that crankcase block would be fine if you were using a later style valve cover but since your not then expect to get ALOT of blow by either through the camshaft seals or through the turbo,therefore vent the crankcase either back into the intake system or to a catch can.

Don't worry, that block off was just there to keep sh*t out while i cleaned and installed the engine, it's been replaced with a brand new breather pipe, and there will be a catch can too....

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_when are you doing the wiring?

i'd be doing it now if the weather didn't suck so much.....









_Quote, originally posted by *Monster8V* »_So, has it been a fortnight yet? 

no

_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_GOT THE CATCH CAN COVERED!
















still got that?


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

"Goddamn; Andy you make some of us here look like complete hacks when it comes to getting stuff done.
i've been out for 3 weeks trying to het the bodywork on Wretched done (well 2 hrs per night and not much more on weekends).
Wanna come to Canada and do some work mate?


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_ I find wiring enjoyable, but only when I'm "in the zone" and tonight, I was somewhat on the outskirts of the zone, and there was a sign on the fence around the zone saying "keep out of the zone, tresspassers will be shot" 
 and funniest quote ever


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Looking good Andy,but one problem,that crankcase block would be fine if you were using a later style valve cover but since your not then expect to get ALOT of blow by either through the camshaft seals or through the turbo,therefore vent the crankcase either back into the intake system or to a catch can.


Lol yeah remember what happened on Elly with the crank breather blocked off?








Anyhoo - it's another bank holiday... finish it finish it finish it finish it








Mikki x


----------



## nabjab (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (Sirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sirocco* »_









This might be a naive question, but what is the woven cylinder in the exhaust system? A resonator or cat?


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (nabjab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nabjab* »_
This might be a naive question, but what is the woven cylinder in the exhaust system? A resonator or cat?









flexible exhaust joint


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

crikey mate, aren't you finished yet?







(says the guy taking more than 2 years to finish an ABA swap)


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (spoonie)*

I literally have 12 wires to connect, and 2 fuses to fit, and the engine loom to install, and dammit if it hasn't stopped raining since Saturday morning








It WILL be done this week, I promise!!!!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Hey man, the weather sucks here too, it's been sunny and 80° all week.








Finalyy fitted those bumpers today too, thanks again for those. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_ and dammit if it hasn't stopped raining since Saturday morning









I'm melting! I'm melting!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Finalyy fitted those bumpers today too, thanks again for those. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

Yeah...you're welcome...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

Shaddup, you!
























Thanks for stopping by guys, and cuz Chewie is never afraid to get a little dirty.


----------



## AspenelsRocco16v (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_










i have the same stewie on my car, but he hangs by one arm since the other is broken


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (AspenelsRocco16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Hey man, the weather sucks here too, it's been sunny and 80° all week.








 
You can kiss my a55 sunshine boy !!

_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Finaly fitted those bumpers today too, thanks again for those. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

Don't thank me, thank American airlines, and maybe Chewie, he maaaay have done a little work on them, though yours aren't GOLD inside









_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_Yeah...you're welcome...









see!

_Quote, originally posted by *AspenelsRocco16v* »_i have the same stewie on my car, but he hangs by one arm since the other is broken


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLDja.


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

What's going on Andy? You said 3 days and we are now at 3 weeks. I want to see that car run. 
I also wanted to see what you are going to so about the tach. Do you have something build or store bought?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwoldschoolyild)*

[whingy tone] daaaaaddyyyy, are we there yet? [/whingy tone]


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (psykokid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwoldschoolyild* »_What's going on Andy? You said 3 days and we are now at 3 weeks. I want to see that car run. 
I also wanted to see what you are going to so about the tach. Do you have something build or store bought?


I did a search on the Tach thing, to see if i could find the thread I was talking about but no joy. What I did turn up was that most of those that have taken the store bought box's apart and tried to post up circuitry have been jumped on by the mods, so it's a touchy subject, but I'll figure something cheap out








Yeah, 3 days...... hey, it got everyones attention though right? I'm guessing I'll have the wiring finished in the next few days, then I need to bleed the brakes, tighten the front hub nuts, and see if she drives ok!

_Quote, originally posted by *psykokid* »_[whingy tone] daaaaaddyyyy, are we there yet? [/whingy tone]


Yeah yeah, trust me, I'm working on it! I spent fri evening, all day saturday and sunday, and yesterday evening routing, and sheathing the wiring. Because it's from an A4, and because it was an inline engine with the ECU miles away, I have about 3 feet of excess wiring! 
I'm carefully cutting and shortening all that, whilst simultaneously keeping all the plugs on both ends, and integrating it all into the stock fusebox. I'll take some pics, but if I say I'm more happy with the look of this loom than I am with that of the Storm, you'll understand why it might be taking a while


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
I'll take some pics, but if I say I'm more happy with the look of this loom than I am with that of the Storm, you'll understand why it might be taking a while









Andy, you are a sick, sick man.... Keep up the good work
















OOooh, page 6 is mine


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Black92EightValve)*

Ok, Pics as promised!








Wiring doesn't seem to be the most photogenic activity, so it's taken this long to get around to posting anything up, but here goes.
Ok, the first task is layout. Whilst the engine and loom were together in the A4 they came out of, there are various differences, which have meant the partial deconstruction of the loom. The air flow meter used to be next to the turbo, the N75 valve used to be in the turbo inlet pipe, the inlet manifold was a totally different layout, and to top it all off, the loom used to run the full width of the firewall to the ECU. So all the sheathing was removed from most of the loom, some wires have been moved, others shortened, relocated. 2 sub-assemblies managed to survive without the need to strip, those being the injector wiring and the coil wiring, but even the coil wiring has come in for a tweak in the form of integration of the wires for the N75 valve.
But back to the begining..... Here's the loom as it sat plugged into the various sensors and things before reassembly began:
























And this is how much wire there was in terms of length:








These two plugs are for the coil amplifier, which handily was a straight swap for the original coil amp on the heat sink in the rain tray!
































So, realising that there was no real way around it, short of buying each and every one of the connector inserts and refitting them having shortened the wires, I took the plunge, and cut the loom in half!!!!!!







I don't like to do it, but I will be making a damned good job of the splicing, and it's the only way to sheath the wiring if you can't take the plugs off. I used the same braided sheath as i did on the headlamp loom I made (which will be fitted shortly, so it all ties in, and looks quite spiffy!
































As of right now, it's all sheathed in the engine bay, and ready to feed back through the firewall into the car. Some wires will be going to the assorted extra relays, and fuses I've fitted, and these have been fitted with the correct connectors to be plug and play. others will go to the large connector blocks on the back of the fuse box, and have been fitted with the correct connectors for those. It'll all look totally factory when finnished. Here's how it looks right now however.... 








































On the top fuse box right now is the fuse for the stock rear fog light, one for the new fuel pump, and the two on the right are coil power, and N75/MAF/O2. There will be another fuse for the injector power, and 2 for the new headlamp loom, aswell as two more relays for the headlamp loom, but these will need some form of extra mounting creating, as I have run out of loom, and hate none stock electrics!
Other cool stuff not shown, is the diagnostics plug that'll be behind the ashtray, and the ECU which will be mounted to the underside of the under dash shelf, just like on the Storm.
More as it happens.....


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*








Nice work Andy


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwoldschoolyild)*

I'm stunned....I need to save up save cash and haveyou flown over here for a week after the summer and we'll have a plumbing and wiring session on my car...


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Looking exceedingly clinical as per usual Mr Oldham http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (roccodingo)*









I know it's a small trifle, but at least you don't have to deal with the steering wheel and pedal cluster while you're under there like we do...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

Yep I think I am going to have to send you an airline ticket to Phoenix when I begin the Tristar TDi swap.








Good stuff Flandy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wait since when did you become an electrician?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yep I think I am going to have to send you an airline ticket to Phoenix when I begin the Tristar TDi swap.











You sure you want a car wired by The British?















Jus kiddin!!


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
You sure you want a car wired by The British?















Jus kiddin!!

Andy is the Anti-Prince of Darkness.......
Otherwise he would have just knotted up that slack harness and stuffed it.
Andy, you are making this look too easy. I was really hoping that I would be satisfied with the 150 dyno-hp Techtonics motor my car came with.
BTW - I have been all day in a "D" license football (soccer) clinic. There is a fellow that is damn near your identical twin. I will try to get a picture of him tomorrow - this clinic goes this weekend and next. All day in the Seattle June drizzle. Perfect for playing - lousy for a clinic...


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

You sure you want a car wired by The British?
















No kidding, the reason they like their beer warm is because they have Lucas Electric!!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Wait since when did you become an electrician?









I do houses too









_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_

You sure you want a car wired by The British?















Jus kiddin!!

When American cars are beautifully designed, perfectly engineered, massively powerful, and 100% reliable, THEN you can mock British ones









_Quote, originally posted by *OorsciroccO* »_
Andy is the Anti-Prince of Darkness.......
Otherwise he would have just knotted up that slack harness and stuffed it.
Andy, you are making this look too easy. I was really hoping that I would be satisfied with the 150 dyno-hp Techtonics motor my car came with.
BTW - I have been all day in a "D" license football (soccer) clinic. There is a fellow that is damn near your identical twin. I will try to get a picture of him tomorrow - this clinic goes this weekend and next. All day in the Seattle June drizzle. Perfect for playing - lousy for a clinic...










I'd be happy with 150hp, but this is the cheaper way of doing it! Seriously! I'll do a full cost break-down of this when it's done, and you'll see how economically it can be done. 
What's a soccer license? You have to qualify before they'll let you kick a ball around there?
Please photograph my twin, but if we meet, it will cause a time paradox that'll destroy 2/3 of the universe.


----------



## StormDriver (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*

I've worked on your car. My mate used to own it. I'll show him this thread, and it'll make him jealous.
Looks like you are going a great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (StormDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormDriver* »_I've worked on your car. My mate used to own it. I'll show him this thread, and it'll make him jealous.
Looks like you are going a great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Very interesting! What stuff did you do to it?


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

longest 3 days evAr


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (GotKraut)*

Finished the wiring, and for some reason, the Starter doesn't work.







I took it off, tested it, it works fine, but for some reason, you stick it on the car, and despite putting power direct to the solenoid, absolutely nothing happens. It'll be something silly, but I have no idea right now. Also, the fuel pump relay doesn't like it's current settup, so I have that to fix too. Niggles I don't need, but the majority is done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

..................maybe it needs a RELAY!


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Finished the wiring, and for some reason, the Starter doesn't work.







I took it off, tested it, it works fine, but for some reason, you stick it on the car, and despite putting power direct to the solenoid, absolutely nothing happens. It'll be something silly, but I have no idea right now.

I had the same problem with my 16vT rabbit... I had no ground strap from the engine/transmission to the chassis. I put one on, and it worked right away. Make sure it's a nice thick wire too, at least a 4ga.


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_
I had the same problem with my 16vT rabbit... I had no ground strap from the engine/transmission to the chassis. I put one on, and it worked right away. Make sure it's a nice thick wire too, at least a 4ga.

I concur. Same problem over here.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Finished the wiring, and for some reason, the Starter doesn't work.







I took it off, tested it, it works fine, but for some reason, you stick it on the car, and despite putting power direct to the solenoid, absolutely nothing happens. *It'll be something silly*, but I have no idea right now. Also, the fuel pump relay doesn't like it's current settup, so I have that to fix too. Niggles I don't need, but the majority is done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It'll be a missing ground strap


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

I do have a ground strap, a nice thick one too, but it seems that despite there being continuity from it to the starter, there was insufficient, so putting a jump lead from battery -ve to the starter body worked, and she fired right up!.........

...........and ran for a whole 2 seconds








she'll fire up repeatedly, and she does the same thing, runs for 2 seconds, then dies. Any ideas on that one?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

no idea on that one... probably a fuel issue. i have very little experience with 1.8t's though, but i would think it's fuel. how old is the fuel pump?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

have somebody watch/feel the fuel pump whilst its running for those two seconds.. sounds like the pump is priming the rail and getting some fuel pressure but pump isn't staying on. hook it up to one of those new fangled computators and see what codes its thrown.
ecu is a non immobilizer one right? you got them early there in europe than we did here in the US


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (psykokid)*

Just send 12v constant to the pump and start it up. If it keeps running then you know it's your relay setup.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*

How do you have your fuel pump set up Andy?You got a spare MAF sensor around?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *psykokid* »_have somebody watch/feel the fuel pump whilst its running for those two seconds.. sounds like the pump is priming the rail and getting some fuel pressure but pump isn't staying on. hook it up to one of those new fangled computators and see what codes its thrown.
ecu is a non immobilizer one right? you got them early there in europe than we did here in the US

I can hear both the lift pump, and the main pump running, and I tested both out before I fitted them. As soon as I fit the diagnostic plug, I can at least plug it to the computer and see what's up, BUT I don't have vagcom, and at the moment, I'd have to tow it to the stealership. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwoldschoolyild* »_Just send 12v constant to the pump and start it up. If it keeps running then you know it's your relay setup.

Yup, tried that, even made a special jumper to use.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_How do you have your fuel pump set up Andy?You got a spare MAF sensor around?

I have a lift pump in the tank from a late mk2 Scirocco, running into a main pump from a mk3 Polo G40 (those are good for 200hp, which should be more than enough for a bone stock 150hp 1.8t) then a filter from a mk3 GTI. There's plenty of flow. 
As for the MAF, I have 2, I'm currently running the spare straight to the throttle body as I STILL need to get an intercooler.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*

Did you try the MAP sensor. It needs to be a a certain temp range in order to calibrate how rich/lean to make the output mix to equilize the intermix temperature..
....for the warp coils...
Slush deuteium from the main cryo tank is heated and fed to interim supply tanks, where the heat energy is removed, bringing deuterium down to a frozen state as it is conformed to pellets. A standing pulsed fusion shock front is created by the standard initiators ranged about the forward surface of the sphere. the total instantanious output of the IRC is throttleable from 10 to the 8th up to 10 to the 11th megawatts.
or so I am told....
Might wanna check that.











_Modified by My Old Roc at 12:31 AM 6-11-2007_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (My Old Roc)*

Someone go round and kick chewie firmly in the nuts please


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
When American cars are beautifully designed, perfectly engineered, massively powerful, and 100% reliable, THEN you can mock British ones










Are there even any British-made cars anymore? I mean...
Jaguar = Ford
Land Rover = Ford
Vauxhall = Opel = GM
Rolls Royce = BMW
Bentley = Volkwagen
Rover = who cares
I mean, maybe Lotus, but over here they're powered by Toyota. Don't get me wrong, I'd drive a Elise if I _had _to.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

TVR owned by a russian?
but...there is one british var maker left (no I'm not talking about the Scirocco hackshop in Dronfieldchestershire)
When Astons are to cheap, a Rolls is vulgar and Bentley to "bling"
Behold the car you're only aware of if you have the $ to buy one....
http://www.bristolcars.co.uk/index2.htm


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (My Old Roc)*

Back in the good old days it was Phase Inducers. Now they are all just b*tching about the EPS Conduits or plasma manifolds.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

You forget TVR

And Aston!!

_Quote »_From 1994 until 2007 Aston Martin was part of the Premier Automotive Group, a division of the Ford Motor Company. On 12 March 2007, it was purchased by a British consortium led by David Richards of Prodrive for £479 million.[1]
 That means it's british, right?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Someone go round and kick chewie firmly in the nuts please









On it, he needs one anyway for not making the classic yesterday as well, leaving me the ONLY scirocco in the show. ...too bad I missed registration by 3 minutes.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

I'll take a Bristol Fighter "s" please. 630 HP V-10? Gimme two of them.








Brendan


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

how about cam or crank position sensors? those tell the ecu when to fire beyond the inital start up.. check the ICM as well, common thing to fail on aeb cars.. wire up that daignostic port and bribe someone to come over with a vag com to see what the computator has to say...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

You also forgot Ariel, Morgan, and Caterham.








I'll have one of each, please.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You also forgot Ariel, *Morgan*, and Caterham.








I'll have one of each, please.









Lol! You really want a wooden car with a 950 year waiting list??







Ariel Atom tho? Mmmmmmmm








Also Westfield, Tiger,& lots of other Se7en type manufacturers








Don't even get me started on how we make most of the Indy car chassis


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

Poop, swapped to the spare MAF but it made no difference, in fact, unplugging the MAF made ni difference eitheraround it?
I've just fitted the diagnostic socket, so if need be, I can hook it up to VAGCOM or take it to the stealership and see what light that can shed.
So annoying to have gotten this far, for some silly problem to rear it's head


----------



## riegerscirocco (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_VAGCOM or take it to the stealership 


can you please take your *1.8t MK1 SCIROCCO* to the stealership and videotape the workers reactions when you ask them to diagnose it. PRETTY PLEASE!!!!
























_Modified by riegerscirocco at 1:26 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (riegerscirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riegerscirocco* »_
can you please take your *1.8t MK1 SCIROCCO* to the stealership and videotape the workers reactions when you ask them to diagnose it. PRETTY PLEASE!!!!























It may yet come to that


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

for the cost of the dealer diagnostic you could buy your own vag-com cable and software..


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (psykokid)*

With all the frustration, I forgot to post up the latest pics of the wiring, and fusebox. Not the most exciting stuff, but it's a shame not to include them








First off, here's some pics of the installed high power headlamp loom. As some of you may remember, I made this a while ago, but put off installing it until the engine swap. The loom is fully relayed, and has 130w low beams, and 130w highs, making a grand total of 520 watts! Can't wait to test these out! Here's the link to the headlamp loom thread where there's full details: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2854674
































Back to the fusebox, and with all the relays needed for the new engine, fuel pumps, and headlamp loom, then the extra fuses I need too, I'd run out of available positions on the top of the fusebox, so I cut up another spare one, and mounted the top part of it to the side of the fusebox bracket. This allowed me to fit the 2 headlamp relays, and some fuses to this new area:
































That meant I had to move the grounding posts, so one serving mostly the dash loom, was moved to the glovebox support panel, the other serving the engine loom, and fusebox, was mounted to the underside of the firewall crossmember. 








Other wiring related news is the fitting of a late type wiper motor plug to the loom, so I can ditch the snail speed motor, and fit the same mk5 Polo one I fitted to Elly. That thing'll fling a brick now
















Over the weekend was the first time I'd fitted a battery since all this work, and it was nice to see there were no problems, in fact the small hose to the expansion tank is absolutely perfect! see how it snakes around the edge of the battery? Sweet!







That's my favourite detail right now, oh, and it came from an E30 3 series IIRC. I've also put BMW battery cables on it, as I like the design.
















Here's some pics of the ECU, firstly the new OBD plug, and some of the wiring going to it, the plug arrangement on it, and the part number: 
































enjoy


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (chilenoONvw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mike Ngo)*

OK! Well it turns out that the '95 AEB in Europe DOES have an immobilizer, which sucks balls big style!








However, the Audi is still in the yard, so today I went back, and took the immobilizer box, the entire steering column with key (because I couldn't get the transponder ring off easily







) the instrument cluster (which is coded to the key and the ECU) and the entire dash loom!
Somewhere amongst this pile is a working mk1 Scirocco 1.8t!








The cluster got a little damp, but should be ok I think








the key has a transponder inside it (it's barely bigger than a grain of rice, and looks like an alien implant) Would be cool to have it implanted in your hand so only you can start your car! Until thieves cut your hand off I guess
















Transponder pick-up ring








and the bloody immobilizer box:








Just a little more electrical knitting to go.....................


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

That sucks man. Good thing you got everything though, and it shouldn't take much to get it running. Good luck with it.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Would be cool to have it implanted in your hand so only you can start your car! Until thieves cut your hand off I guess









Those damn thieves are so brilliant...this gave me a good chuckle Andy








Great work so far!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (petebee)*

HA! i had a feeling thats what it was.. also, the N/A AEB's have a bosch ecu with no immobilizer (at least in passats) and have a single plug, no multi plug jibberish. On the passats they didnt get an immobilizer till the b5.5 facelift..
also, you may be able to take the ECU in for a remap and get the immobilizer bit removed iirc.. I'm pretty sure APR dealers can do this and possibly REVO.. so you dont have to have the cluster concealed under your dash along with the immobilizer box and the immobilizer ring..


_Modified by psykokid at 8:23 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (psykokid)*

Lucky all the parts were still at the breakers!
Let me know if you need any more wiring diagrams.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_OK! Well it turns out that the '95 AEB in Europe DOES have an immobilizer, which sucks balls big style!










How did you work that out in the end? Just from the symptoms or does something say so somewhere?
Worrying about my 97 TDi now








Mikki x


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
How did you work that out in the end? Just from the symptoms or does something say so somewhere?
Worrying about my 97 TDi now








Mikki x

Dont think the TDI's had it until late 99. Of course, that's on this side of the pond. Who knows what you crazy 'Brits had over there. Probably just lots more cool stuff we never get.








Brendan


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
How did you work that out in the end? Just from the symptoms or does something say so somewhere?
Worrying about my 97 TDi now








Mikki x

I told him. Let me know your spec and I'll tell you too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (harry_the_cake)*

Well I've been doing a little trimming, and removed about 95% of the dash loom from that which i brought back from the yard, and the end result is as follows:








Out of the squillions of wires coming out of the cluster, there seem to be twice as many as needed, but more importantly, the one's identified seem to be all the ones it might NEED to work, and even more critically, the immobilizer specific ones are all there and marked now. I know it's not very exciting, but this thread's as much to help anybody wanting to do this in the future as much as entertaining you lot
























































If it stops raining (and there's been record floods around here today) It should be in enough to attempt a fire up over the weekend!


----------



## riegerscirocco (Oct 1, 2002)

i read the thread and immediately thought your motor must still have an immobilizer. my friends 1.8t did the same thing, start for 2 seconds then die when his immobilizer was reset. glad you found it out and cant wait to see it done.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (riegerscirocco)*

Go on put the whole cluster in! You know you want to


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

Official update:
As of this morning, she runs! I wired in the cluster, not completely, but enough to power it up, which amounts to 3 ground wires, 1 permanent 12v, 2 ign switched 12v, 1 to the immobilizer, and 1 for the tachometer, just because the cars tacho won't work until i get a converter box to convert the digital signal to analogue. 
I need to mount the ECU now, and tidy the wiring I've had to do for the immobilizer, but nothing major. What is a major deal is the bleed nipple on the front caliper sheered off so I'm screwed until I get another caliper. 
Pics when my camera charger shows up


----------



## kauboi (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Is there a way to seperate the immobiliser specific pieces in the cluster to allow the car to run without using the whole thing? You mentioned converting the tach signal to analog so Im assuming your going to use the stock cluster...
Awesome work and Oem appearance with the wiring/install!!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (kauboi)*

Thanks! I really hate poor wiring, so I try to make the effort.








I'm loathe to start hacking a perfect cluster until I can be sure what I might find inside, so I think I'll have an explore inside it and see what's what. Ideally I think I'd like to keep the immobilizer box and transponder, and just loose the cluster some how. For the time being, it's low priority, as the engine now works. One for the near future I think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Congrats Andy. I'm glad to hear that another 1.8t MK1 is on the road.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Well the intercooler showed up today!







Many thanks to Neil, and to ebay!
There's not much to tell so I'll let the pics do the talking, but suffice it to say that it fits the space perfectly, and the pipework all lines up a treat! Me mucho happy!








































































I painted the front surface with a light coat of black, just so it doeasn't stand out behind the grille. Can't have the WRX's guessing why they can't shake this ancient VW
















I just need to make some brackets for it, and then the rad can go back in and I get to take her for a real test drive, instead of just maneuveringaround on the driveway!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (polov8)*






























Who made that then? Don't be claiming you just 'found it' on ebay!







It's waaay too perfect for that!
Do I get a ride on Tuesday?








Mikki x


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

I'll give you *5 DOLLARS* if that radiator fits in that space!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

Beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And if the radiator doesn't fit, you can be the proud owner of the first aircooled scirocco 1.8t


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks good...tell Mikki that you'll give her a ride Tuesday even if the car ain't running.















Big props on the wiring and related connectors as well; that **** looks straight up factory; I'd have gone insane before I did all that work.
You should ship it over here for Bonelli.


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_I'll give you *5 DOLLARS* if that radiator fits in that space!

I was kinda thinkin' the same thing...well I'm kinda cheap tho' so I'll give ya' $3.50








You using a VW radiator or something custom and reeeeal thin?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_I'll give you *5 DOLLARS* if that radiator fits in that space!

rubbish wookie! the rad will fit just fine, get ready to pay up.. look how far under the lock carrier panel the intercooler fits.. plus you have the standoff loop that pushes the radiator back some as well.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (psykokid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_





























Who made that then? Don't be claiming you just 'found it' on ebay!







It's waaay too perfect for that!
Do I get a ride on Tuesday?








Mikki x

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...h=011









_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_I'll give you *5 DOLLARS* if that radiator fits in that space!

You owe me $5 thanks 

_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Looks good...tell Mikki that you'll give her a ride Tuesday even if the car ain't running.















Big props on the wiring and related connectors as well; that **** looks straight up factory; I'd have gone insane before I did all that work.
You should ship it over here for Bonelli.










It'll be driving tonight with any luck!
Yeah the wiring was kinda epic, but it's worth it in the long run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just have to 20v Leela now, and me with a set of 20v ITB's kicking around.........









_Quote, originally posted by *Sirocco* »_
I was kinda thinkin' the same thing...well I'm kinda cheap tho' so I'll give ya' $3.50








You using a VW radiator or something custom and reeeeal thin?

$8.50 so far!









_Quote, originally posted by *psykokid* »_
rubbish wookie! the rad will fit just fine, get ready to pay up.. look how far under the lock carrier panel the intercooler fits.. plus you have the standoff loop that pushes the radiator back some as well. 


Yup! Elly has a 3" thick intercooler and I had to move her rad back about 1/2" so this one is 2.5" thick, and requires no rad mods. The cooler is fine for any future upgrades too, so I'm very happy indeed.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...h=011










Wow! I'm amazed, and bookmarking that seller!








All hail Andy - the finder of things!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

Well, the Intercooler is in, the rad is in, and I took her for a spin!
155lb/ft in a mk1 with no LSD in pouring rain is not so easy to put down, but it drives ok, but I think the coolant return from the turbo is leaking. When i got back she was doing a "Leela" in that steam was coming out of the front and sides of the hood. 
Something to fix when it's not pissing with rain! 
Might build an Ark for my next project


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Something to fix when it's not pissing with rain!

Please tell me when that's gonna be.








Fine work Andy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

giggity giggity...its aliiiiiiiiiive


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
$8.50 so far!







. 

LOL
I actually spat my coffee out after reading that...


----------



## chopperoli (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

dude this thing is amazing, and it's not even your main project! i don't know how you do it! For those in USA not quite so priveliged to have had a ride in this one, I will tell you; it flies!







so nice
Cheers man, good luck with MOT too
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (chopperoli)*

Thanks Oli! She has some small bugs to work out, but she drives well enough to press her into daily use as soon as the dreaded MOT test is passed








Now that she is nearing regular use, I've tidied up the wiring inside. The Audi cluster, immobilizer box, and the transponder ring/key) have to stay for the time being, so they'll live on the floor as there's nowhere else to put them, but the ECU could be finally mounted, so I decided it would live in the same place as the one on Elly, ie under the shelf below the fusebox. I drilled and countersunk the shelf and used countersunk allen bolts so there's no bolt heads on the shelf. The ECU sits underneath out of the way, along with the barometric sensor. 
































































And here's a shot of the (very nearly) completed engine bay. I still need to make a bracket for the air filter, but that's about it!


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (GotKraut)*

your my hero







good work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (roccostud)*

Forget the engine...you should see the wiper MOVE!!
Now THAT'S worth all the work!


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kauboi (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Do any of the functions of the Audi cluster work? I realize that you pared the wiring down to essentials only, but just curious....engine bay looks great BTW


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (kauboi)*

for the time being, the only thing working on the cluster is the rev counter, as the scirocco one won't work witht he ECU's signal without a convertor. 
And yes, my wiper kicks ass!


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

just make a custom bezzle and run the audi cluster....?


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (GotKraut)*

Congrats on passing the MOT !


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

MOT \/\/OOT ~! :BEER!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (-camber)*

congrats on passing the MoT inspection. I wish it was as easy to get by the smog nazi's here with an engine swap. its a good idea where they check your car and make sure its road worthy. In kalifornia it can be a rolling disaster, but as long as it blows clean numbers out of the exhaust you are A-OK!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (psykokid)*

Yup, she initially failed on the horn not working, and a noisey rear wheel bearing, so I fixed those and she passed with flying colors.








MOT inspector said the downpipe was lovely, so I'm pleased. I've been driving her around all day, and enjoying every minute, but i need to remove a little of the hood internal support webbing as it touches the throttle cable. nothing major tho. No exhaust banging, or rattles, and she hauls ass! Torque steer is kinda an issue until 3rd!










_Modified by polov8 at 10:52 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

if the only issue you have is torque steer then i pity you not one iota..


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (psykokid)*

Hey, with the rain we had here this month, it's a BIG issue! When I test drove her before the test on monday, I was getting torque steer in 4th!








That ain't fun!
Average rainfall for June in the UK is 67mm. So far this month we had 259mm and it'll be raining tomorrow!


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*

Not sure if this is a bit late or what your budget is, but these guys can supply ECUs with the immobiliser removed or update your existing part I believe.
http://www.ecutesting.com/


----------



## thescirocco.com (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_for the time being, the only thing working on the cluster is the rev counter, as the scirocco one won't work witht he ECU's signal without a convertor. 
And yes, my wiper kicks ass!









What's up with the wiper, how was it modified?
Thanks!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (thescirocco.com)*

Well, hell man, what do you think the whole 1.8T swap was for??
For the WIPERS!
Hells yeah! 180 horse to the wiper...flings the blades right outta the holders, thus decapitating the moron who calls the VW "Hitler's Revenge"....










_Modified by My Old Roc at 11:09 AM 6-27-2007_


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

Congrats on getting her fully up to drive capable. Thats awesome. any time you feel like putting a 1.8T in my S2 feel free. I'll even provide the beer.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DutchVDub* »_Congrats on getting her fully up to drive capable. Thats awesome. any time you feel like putting a 1.8T in my S2 feel free. I'll even provide the beer.









Take a number, he's doing mine first


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_
Take a number, he's doing mine first









Tis true, I'm off to Sweden again in a month! And no kitchenz this time!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Lol, no this time we concentrate on the important stuff...like drinking beer in the garage...hmm....we'll need a couch and a tv down there....


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

I'm Jealous.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (vwoldschoolyild)*

Aww C'mon Yild, you're pretty close to done right?


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

i hope that tranny won't blow up. good work on the build!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (SR-71)*

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee











































This thing is nuts!!!!! It makes fab growly turbo noises for a little while then all hell breaks loose and it's off like a mad thing! Andy is going to have to get the grin surgically removed








Personally I like the co-pilot instrument cluster - I think it should be fully wired up and put in place of the glove-box








Seriously though, this is an amazing build. Well done Andy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is a little worrying is that the other one will have twice the power of this one







oooer!
Mikki x


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

yep, once my 16V goes kaputz I'm probably going to be swapping in a 1.8T. Unless ofcourse I can get a 2.0FSI Turbo motor from the GTI's. That thing is tits.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*

I vote for a movie of the running car !


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Falcor)*

Second that!
You tube!


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_I vote for a movie of the running car !

Yeah!...WTF?!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

Your wish is my command................ when it stops raining and I have free time and I'm not at work or swapping the clutch in my moms mk3 GTI or watching F1 on tv.








I'll post a vid of the uber wipers too


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

you brits are just all giddy with F1 right now caus hamilton is doing so well..


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (psykokid)*

I was Giddy before him


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (psykokid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psykokid* »_you brits are just all giddy with F1 right now caus hamilton is doing so well..









and cute too


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

we need movies of this so called torque steer


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_we need movies of mikki jayne


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Yet another thing where Euro beats American....girls...








*ducks just in case Funksoulkitty reads this*


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Falcor)*

Thought they were "Birds"


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

Bit of an update:
Finally got around to making a bracket for the MAF, so here's the final pics for the install!
































made it from a bracket off a Seat, and the mounting ring from a RHD passat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thought I'd wind this thread up with as full a rundown of the costs as possible. I know this is England, so it doesn't directly compare to the US or Canada, but it'll give you a rough idea:
£440 - Engine, inc ECU, loom, cluster, immobilizer crap
£75 - A3 Golf GTI transmission, and uprated clutch
£270 - Techtonics 2.5" stainless system with borla muffler (imported as baggage on one of my trips







)
£150 - Various 2.5" stainless bends, straight pipe, and a flexi to make the downpipe, plus paying to have it TIG'd
£82 - Intercooler from ebay
£32 - New A2 16v oil sump pan
£65 - 2 x new outer CV joints and boots
£20 - B4 passat brake servo (booster) and 22mm master cylinder
£20 - BMW 318 K&N filter from the local car parts store bargain bin!
£30 - Stainless tubing to make the fuel lines
£6 - Fuel filter
£20 - Various intercooler pipes and coolant hoses, clips, etc
£40 - Various wiring sleeving, connectors, etc
Add to that some parts harvested from my scrapped mk2, inc the drive shafts, front calipers and rotors, and the fuel pumps. Estimated second hand value of £70
The total of that little lot is: *£1320* which works out at *$2710.79* 
That's pretty much exactly what I paid for the car, so I've got a total investment in the car of *£2620* or *$5,380.37* 

I hope these figures are helpful to anybody considering a similar swap










_Modified by polov8 at 8:14 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## sundodger (May 2, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
Thought I'd wind this thread up with as full a rundown of the costs as possible. I know this is England, so it doesn't directly compare to the US or Canada, but it'll give you a rough idea:
£440 - Engine, inc ECU, loom, cluster, immobilizer crap
£75 - A3 Golf GTI transmission, and uprated clutch
£270 - Techtonics 2.5" stainless system with borla muffler (imported as baggage on one of my trips







)
£150 - Various 2.5" stainless bends, straight pipe, and a flexi to make the downpipe, plus paying to have it TIG'd
£82 - Intercooler from ebay
£32 - New A2 16v oil sump pan
£65 - 2 x new outer CV joints and boots
£20 - B4 passat brake servo (booster) and 22mm master cylinder
£20 - BMW 318 K&N filter from the local car parts store bargain bin!
£30 - Stainless tubing to make the fuel lines
£6 - Fuel filter
£20 - Various intercooler pipes and coolant hoses, clips, etc
£40 - Various wiring sleeving, connectors, etc
Add to that some parts harvested from my scrapped mk2, inc the drive shafts, front calipers and rotors, and the fuel pumps. Estimated second hand value of £70
The total of that little lot is: *£1320* which works out at *$2710.79* 
That's pretty much exactly what I paid for the car, so I've got a total investment in the car of *£2620* or *5,380.37* 

I hope these figures are helpful to anybody considering a similar swap









For you














for all your effort, and it definitely helps give me an idea of the price should I get time to try this out, my only concern is getting the wiring information, not the wiring itself.
Ian


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (sundodger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sundodger* »_
For you














for all your effort, and it definitely helps give me an idea of the price should I get time to try this out, my only concern is getting the wiring information, not the wiring itself.
Ian


Thanks Ian. I had some help with the wiring diagrams, and I've saved the information, but I think it's fairly specific to my early AEB 20v. There is info out there, and for the most part, if you're careful, you can work it out, especially if you removed it and tagged it when you took it out of the donor. 
My best tip, is remove it from the car yourself, and if need be, take alot of pics as you do so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Not only does he build fast and with impeccable looks but he somehow manages to make it cheaply too.... 
*sigh*
So much to learn...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

You realize I'm going to have to come over there just to have a ride in that car.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Feel free! I'll give you some Euro bumpers


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Damn, it's tempting, I have the time right now too.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_You realize I'm going to have to come over there just to have a ride in that car.

I'm holding off till he gets the other one done...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Feel free! I'll give you some Euro bumpers
















If you make promises like that, you're going to have a chartered jet of Scirocco owners landing in England any time now...


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Very nice job Andy,
We're still waiting for some video of your daily driver 1.8t. 
How is she running? Are you surprising other cars on the road with all that 1.8t HP?
Also, are you looking into the water temp issue we have?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_







If you make promises like that, you're going to have a chartered jet of Scirocco owners landing in England any time now...

Thankfully he's got enough bumpers to cover even that, so long as we are talking Mk2's.








@Yild: Is your car on the road yet? What temp. problems are you talking about? With the assortment of fans and thermostats available I don't get it.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (vwoldschoolyild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwoldschoolyild* »_Very nice job Andy,
We're still waiting for some video of your daily driver 1.8t. 
How is she running? Are you surprising other cars on the road with all that 1.8t HP?
Also, are you looking into the water temp issue we have?










Yeah I still haven't shot any video, I'll get around to it sooner or later.
She runs fine, I just made some adjustments to the oil breather system so it doesn't go to the intake manifold, and it runs smoother at idle and part throttle. I think it was drawing in air although under boost, the valve closed so wasn't causing a boost leak or anything. I fixed that then took it out for "testing", I can report that if you have a BMW 330ci you're straight outta luck








I still haven't sorted the temp gauge issue but it's going to be either doubling or halving the resistance at normal running temp to bring the needle down to the middle of the gauge. currently, the line denoting the top of the gauge is "normal"


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
currently, the line denoting the top of the gauge is "normal" 


That's how my car is right now, and I don't even have the whole 1.8T thing!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_I still haven't sorted the temp gauge issue but it's going to be either doubling or halving the resistance at normal running temp to bring the needle down to the middle of the gauge. currently, the line denoting the top of the gauge is "normal" 


Kirsten and I ended up putting a 35 ohm resistor in series between the sensor and the gauge to center the needle at normal temp.
Course she had the DTA readout to verify actual temp.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Kirsten and I ended up putting a 35 ohm resistor in series between the sensor and the gauge to center the needle at normal temp.
Course she had the DTA readout to verify actual temp.

I'll have to try that! Thanks Dan


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
She runs fine, I just made some adjustments to the oil breather system so it doesn't go to the intake manifold, and it runs smoother at idle and part throttle. I think it was drawing in air although under boost, the valve closed so wasn't causing a boost leak or anything. I fixed that then took it out for "testing", I can report that if you have a BMW 330ci you're straight outta luck










Any pics on the oil breather? I still havent worked that out yet. 

_Quote »_@Yild: Is your car on the road yet? What temp. problems are you talking about? With the assortment of fans and thermostats available I don't get it. 

No the car isn't running yet. I have a few personal issues i'm working on right now.


----------



## I heart beavers (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (vwoldschoolyild)*

Dang Andy, looks like it came together very nicely! I am jealous!


----------



## platinummk1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice to see it completed, ill pop over when your back from sweeden.
P.S. i know someone who can implant that chip in your hand


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
She runs fine, I just made some adjustments to the oil breather system so it doesn't go to the intake manifold, and it runs smoother at idle and part throttle. I think it was drawing in air although under boost, the valve closed so wasn't causing a boost leak or anything. I fixed that then took it out for "testing", I can report that if you have a BMW 330ci you're straight outta luck










Any pics on the oil breather? I still havent worked that out yet. 

_Quote »_@Yild: Is your car on the road yet? What temp. problems are you talking about? With the assortment of fans and thermostats available I don't get it. 

No the car isn't running yet. I have a few personal issues i'm working on right now.


----------



## lerak2598 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Bit of an update:
Finally got around to making a bracket for the MAF, so here's the final pics for the install!








made it from a bracket off a Seat, and the mounting ring from a RHD passat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thought I'd wind this thread up with as full a rundown of the costs as possible. I know this is England, so it doesn't directly compare to the US or Canada, but it'll give you a rough idea:
£440 - Engine, inc ECU, loom, cluster, immobilizer crap
£75 - A3 Golf GTI transmission, and uprated clutch
£270 - Techtonics 2.5" stainless system with borla muffler (imported as baggage on one of my trips







)
£150 - Various 2.5" stainless bends, straight pipe, and a flexi to make the downpipe, plus paying to have it TIG'd
£82 - Intercooler from ebay
£32 - New A2 16v oil sump pan
£65 - 2 x new outer CV joints and boots
£20 - B4 passat brake servo (booster) and 22mm master cylinder
£20 - BMW 318 K&N filter from the local car parts store bargain bin!
£30 - Stainless tubing to make the fuel lines
£6 - Fuel filter
£20 - Various intercooler pipes and coolant hoses, clips, etc
£40 - Various wiring sleeving, connectors, etc
Add to that some parts harvested from my scrapped mk2, inc the drive shafts, front calipers and rotors, and the fuel pumps. Estimated second hand value of £70
The total of that little lot is: *£1320* which works out at *$2710.79* 
That's pretty much exactly what I paid for the car, so I've got a total investment in the car of *£2620* or *$5,380.37* 

I hope these figures are helpful to anybody considering a similar swap









_Modified by polov8 at 8:14 AM 7-19-2007_

I just want to say, the engine install looks awesome. Everything you've put together here has a fit and polish that I've never seen before, looking close to OEM. After looking through this thread I definitely want to take on a similar swap once I have the resources to do so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Inspirational!


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (polov8)*

Hi Andy,
nice MK1, please register!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (sciroccokartei)*

WoW! 
Talk about a Resurrection.
Yeah, so where ARE you with this build anyway?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The polov8 3 day 1.8t mega-swap (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_WoW! 
Talk about a Resurrection.
Yeah, so where ARE you with this build anyway?


Finished over a year ago, 9000 miles done in daily driving, no issues, very happy, but now looking to swap in the 300hp motor from the unfinished Storm, as that has 400hp worth of FSI lined up for it now. dunno when it'll happen, but it WILL happen!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

so...how is this old but lovely monster :]


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes we need pictures


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well until Jan 2008 it was great! I had a hell of alot of fun using it Daily, burning off alot of flashy modern hot hatches, and still getting a real world 35mpg. But the salty wet winters of the UK are not the ideal thing for a 30 year old soluable car. So I decided to get a winter hack, and in the way of Monty Python, now for something completely different! I found a '96 E39 BMW 528i with a dead engine local for £460 and a replacement engine for £250. 

Being winter, and not having a garage my Dad kindly offered me his while I did the engine swap after work and at weekends. It was all going well, but on my way home from Dads in the Scirocco, a Bonehead in a mk4 decided to pull a manoeuvre and the net result is it took the front corner off the mk1 










































Now the car wasn't mint before, and there were some rusty bits I was going to sort out during her winter rest, but essentially, all those areas got exposed and ripped to bits by the accident. The hood got pushed sideways and tried to push the opposite fender off, the front panel was well mangled, and generally, given my Girlfriend and I had just moved into a new place, and had no garage, little money, and I got royally shafted by my useless insurance company, I decided to sell it.

The good news is that it has been bought by someone who is fixing it, and will be putting it into daily duties. But the underlying irony is that if I hadn't bought the BMW to save the mk1, then the mk1 would be fine. 

Anyways, the good news is that although I loved the BMW, I couldn't afford to feed it's thirst at £1.18 a liter, and the potential for big bills was too great a risk, so I've got a sweet mk2 GTI as the new Daily


















I also have a full syncro floorpan and running gear.........................................


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

polov8 said:


> I also have a full syncro floorpan and running gear.........................................


Wouldn't it just be easier to buy a Syncro Golf there laddie?? opcorn:


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

no such thing as a 2 door RHD syncro GTI, and I can't be bothered to go to Europe and find a LHD syncro, they all speak foreign! :screwy:

I might not syncro it, it depends how bored I get.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

mmMMMMm mmminty A2!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Is that Montana Green or Teal Blue? The fact that there is no such thing as sunshine in Englandland is making it difficult to tell the difference...


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Squint harder, it's Capri Green!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

what size lump does it have?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just a 1.8 8v on Digi. UK mk2's never had Catalysts and smog gear so they never fitted the 2.0 in 8v or 16v forms. It's super minty inside and out, which is impressive for a UK car with 165k on it.


----------



## suki101 (Jun 22, 2003)

Yay, let me know if you need any other MK2 parts


----------



## uk81gti (May 25, 2005)

I tell ya, first time ivebeen on hthe vortex in years and bloody hell!! this thread is still going........

hope y'all well, I bet your other thread is still around if i dig hard enough Andy,lol

dare I ask if it is finished?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Bump!


----------

